# Coupler locks recommendations



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

If its hooked to the truck the chances of it being stolen seem very slim. Few options though, locking hitch pi, the complete circle style lock for the coupler, and a wheel lock (similar to a boot).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Yes, am considering going with the wheel lock.


----------



## Jim Andy (Jan 21, 2013)

For my truck I have a lock on the pin that is in my receiver if I remember right I got it at Walmart along with a lock for my trailer that looks like a dog bone. look where they have hitches for sale.


----------

